# Driving exam & mind fog



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I have my driving exam in two days, and frankly, I'm not very confident about it. This is the second time I'm giving it a try.

I can drive well. That is if my mind doesn't get all foggy and sleepy. I often just don't feel in the mood to drive at all. My thoughts are completely somewhere else most of the time, causing me to feel very foggy and sleepy. It's so hard to concentrate on driving. I don't like it. It's boring, yet so incredibly riskful. It scares me. I zone out all the time, and it's problematic. Last time my driving instructor thought I was high because of how slow and zoned out I was.

In the rare case where I feel like I'm 'living in the now' and can pay attention, I drive flawlessy and respond quickly and sharply to everything. I plan ahead, drive safely et cetera...

I know I can drive... I just have to get rid of the mind fog. How do I do this? Sometimes it just feels like my racing thoughts are so out of control I don't even feel like I'm anything more than a floating field of vision. My thoughts are all that's preoccupying me. I can't pay attention to the world around me.

I sleep well, I exercise, my diet is relatively healthy... I just don't know why I feel so fuzzy and foggy all the time. My eyelids even feel heavy sometimes as if I was stoned.

I really want to pass this exam so I'm done with it. I can drive. I just have to take care of this mind fog thing that has nothing to do with my driving skills itself, but are greatly affecting them. Is there any way you can increase your awareness of surroundings and concentration? A reason as to why I've been this way lately?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

I can _completely_ relate. I knew that I would never be able to maintain focus, so my solution was to practice for the test so that I could do it on auto-pilot. I would recommend that you, for the next couple of days, try to drive perfectly. If you're like me, then you'll probably start speeding or something as you tune out. Just try to be more aware and force yourself to fix your driving whenever you snap back to reality. I didn't practice too much (I don't like driving because I know how dangerous it is to tune out all the time), but I had trained my body and mind to stop before the white lines, maintain a steady speed, etc. 

As for why it's happening, it could be many different things. Since we're on PerC, we might say that it's due to an introverted perceiving function, since extraverted perceivers would be the best at noticing and reacting to external stimuli. My brother is an Se-dom and has incredible control of vehicles because he's always aware of his surroundings. In contrast, I rarely pay enough attention to remember that I'm holding something, so I'm constantly dropping stuff. Driving stressed me out because I'm trying to always pay attention, and I just _can't_. Do you think that you're an introvert?

Could be a health issue, too. Do you have any food allergies, sleeping issues, etc? (EDIT: You might not even realize it if you do have an allergy or sleep apnea, so it's not just a matter of eating well or sleeping long enough.)


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

WhoKnows said:


> I can _completely_ relate. I knew that I would never be able to maintain focus, so my solution was to practice for the test so that I could do it on auto-pilot. I would recommend that you, for the next couple of days, try to drive perfectly. If you're like me, then you'll probably start speeding or something as you tune out. Just try to be more aware and force yourself to fix your driving whenever you snap back to reality. I didn't practice too much (I don't like driving because I know how dangerous it is to tune out all the time), but I had trained my body and mind to stop before the white lines, maintain a steady speed, etc.
> 
> As for why it's happening, it could be many different things. Since we're on PerC, we might say that it's due to an introverted perceiving function, since extraverted perceivers would be the best at noticing and reacting to external stimuli. My brother is an Se-dom and has incredible control of vehicles because he's always aware of his surroundings. In contrast, I rarely pay enough attention to remember that I'm holding something, so I'm constantly dropping stuff. Driving stressed me out because I'm trying to always pay attention, and I just _can't_. Do you think that you're an introvert?
> 
> Could be a health issue, too. Do you have any food allergies, sleeping issues, etc? (EDIT: You might not even realize it if you do have an allergy or sleep apnea, so it's not just a matter of eating well or sleeping long enough.)


Phew, thanks for the reply! It's good to know I'm not the only one.

Yeah, I'm just training driving a lot now, hoping I'll be able to stay concentrated enough for the exam... Sometimes I'm able to keep my concentration perfectly for a full hour, but that's really the maximum.

I'm probably an introvert, yeah. Usually test as INTP. It's more about how I perceive the world, rather than the social meaning of introversion though. I can't stand being alone for too long. I love using Ne and I'm very chatty. I don't quite fit the stereotype of unemotional hermit... But I perceive everything mostly from the inside.

I have no food allergies for as far as I know, but a proneness to anxiety and depression. It seems to run in the family. I used to get panic attacks and depersonalization a lot a year or two ago, but I've mostly managed to control it as of now. Haven't felt as bad as that for almost a year. I think it's all just related to an over-active mind. Constantly analyzing every possibility and hopping from one subject to another... I'm able to relativize now though. I've been exercising and going out a lot just to keep myself connected to my body and surroundings. Drifting off into daydreams/fixing problems almost happens automatically if I don't pay attention. I tend to score very high on N and P, which sort of explains my unawareness of my surroundings.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you eat a lot of iron rich foods? I get the same way some times, but that's because I'm anemic(irony foods just taste sooo bad!) :tongue:


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Maybe you just need to find some kind of stimulus that might keep you in the present. For example, driving with the radio or some music on? Or perhaps while you're driving, say out loud what you're doing, so that you're actually in the present, watching and accounting for your actions. Perhaps when you're in your test you could simply say what you're doing internally (if you're worried the driver might think you're high again ). Whenever I need to focus on the present, I usually force myself into it by interacting with the environment. For example: There's a red car to my left. I am going to continue straight through this traffic light, and then I am going to do a lane change as I have to turn right at the set of traffic lights afterward. I am signalling with my indicator, I am checking my mirrors, I am doing a headcheck, and now I am manouvering into the correct lane. etc etc etc.

Good luck with it! I hope you figure something out!   *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

FigureSkater said:


> Do you eat a lot of iron rich foods? I get the same way some times, but that's because I'm anemic(irony foods just taste sooo bad!) :tongue:


I eat enough iron I think...  Never really thought much about it. I did have a rare kind of anemia as a child, though, but I never noticed anything. It was my parents who noticed I was unusually pale :')



La Petite Sirène said:


> Maybe you just need to find some kind of stimulus that might keep you in the present. For example, driving with the radio or some music on? Or perhaps while you're driving, say out loud what you're doing, so that you're actually in the present, watching and accounting for your actions. Perhaps when you're in your test you could simply say what you're doing internally (if you're worried the driver might think you're high again ). Whenever I need to focus on the present, I usually force myself into it by interacting with the environment. For example: There's a red car to my left. I am going to continue straight through this traffic light, and then I am going to do a lane change as I have to turn right at the set of traffic lights afterward. I am signalling with my indicator, I am checking my mirrors, I am doing a headcheck, and now I am manouvering into the correct lane. etc etc etc.
> 
> Good luck with it! I hope you figure something out!   *fingers crossed*


Thanks a lot! I tried this today and it helped a lot. I had another driving lesson today and it went quite well. Managed to stay quite concentrated all the time. I made a few mistakes, of course, but nothing I would fail my exam for. It was all minor, non-dangerous stuff.

I really hope I'm gonna pass tomorrow. I should be able to, as long as I keep everything together and not get too nervous and thus unconcentrated...

Thanks for all the help everybody, really appreciate it!


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Dimensional Transition said:


> I eat enough iron I think...  Never really thought much about it. I did have a rare kind of anemia as a child, though, but I never noticed anything. It was my parents who noticed I was unusually pale :')


Maybe it's starting to act up again.
That's great that your lesson went well! Hope you'll pass!


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I failed once again.

This time it really came as a surprise. I drove safely, at a normal speed, stopped when I had to stop, continued when I had to continue... It went fine. I felt concentrated and confident all the while.

But according to the person taking the exam, my processing was too slow. Damn. What was I supposed to do in a residential area miles from my own home, him simply directing me to go to the nearest gas station? Of course I need some damn time to think where I want to go. I just genuinely don't get it.

I'm really pissed about this. I didn't slow anybody down, I didn't create dangerous situations, I just took a little longer to decide which turns to take in a bunch of empty roads because I didn't know the way. I'm a perceiver, I need some time to decide which road is the best one to take. I would've acted quicker if there was any traffic, but there was none, so I took my time. Why not? Fuck.

I HAVE to get my driver's license because my mother put me on a course out of nowhere on my 17th birthday almost a year ago. Would've been a waste of money if I don't pass. I have to pay half of the course too, which is very reasonable, my parents don't have a lot of money, and I agree that I'm old enough to pay for most of my own costs, but it's all the money I have. Every time I fail I have to pay an additional 250 bucks, it's aggravating.

Lots of pressure. I want to be done with this. Now I'm part of the group of people who had to take their exam more than twice. It's getting more and more embarassing every time. I don't like being considered incompetent.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass.  Don't be too hard on yourself, though. Not everyone passes the first or second time, and there's no shame in having to go back and do it again. Just look at it as an opportunity to get some more practice in before you start driving on your own.  

As a fellow perceiver, I can totally sympathise. Unfortunately, we can't afford to live in that grey area whilst driving. It's all about black and white, being decisive, having the ability to make those snap decisions on the road so as to avoid accidents etc. Sometimes, all the tester wants to see is confidence. Perhaps he sensed your indecision (which, in that instance, was completely understandable - I would have felt the same way if I were unfamiliar with the area I was being tested in). The next time you go for your test, even if you're totally unsure of where you are, just pretend you're confident and you know what you're doing. It sounds like you're adept at driving, so all you need to do is convince your tester that you're confident in your ability and can handle yourself when left to your own devices. 

Good luck!  You will get there in the end!


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

La Petite Sirène said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't pass.  Don't be too hard on yourself, though. Not everyone passes the first or second time, and there's no shame in having to go back and do it again. Just look at it as an opportunity to get some more practice in before you start driving on your own.
> 
> As a fellow perceiver, I can totally sympathise. Unfortunately, we can't afford to live in that grey area whilst driving. It's all about black and white, being decisive, having the ability to make those snap decisions on the road so as to avoid accidents etc. Sometimes, all the tester wants to see is confidence. Perhaps he sensed your indecision (which, in that instance, was completely understandable - I would have felt the same way if I were unfamiliar with the area I was being tested in). The next time you go for your test, even if you're totally unsure of where you are, just pretend you're confident and you know what you're doing. It sounds like you're adept at driving, so all you need to do is convince your tester that you're confident in your ability and can handle yourself when left to your own devices.
> 
> Good luck!  You will get there in the end!


Thanks! 

Yeah, I'll just have to pretend I'm decisive, hah. I'm pretty confident - confident enough to take my time and not be afraid of being open about my weaknesses with people. Confidence isn't about pretending to think you're awesome, perfect and always make the right decisions in my eyes, but a lot of the judgemental, overly disciplined rule followers don't seem to agree on that.

Ah well. I'm taking a break from driving for a month or longer. I'm completely fed up with it. I can't stand having somebody who doesn't know you judge you within 30 minutes, and actually having to pay money for that highly variable situation. It's really more like gambling than being judged for actual skills in my eyes now...


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Dimensional Transition said:


> Confidence isn't about pretending to think you're awesome, perfect and always make the right decisions in my eyes, but a lot of the judgemental, overly disciplined rule followers don't seem to agree on that.


Couldn't agree more.  Unfortunately, sometimes we have to play other people's games to get the things we want. I think it's good that you're taking a break from it. I know how frustrating it can be, and maybe putting some distance between you and the tests might eventually give you the kick-start you need to tackle things again.  Plus, yeah, expensive!


----------

